# Another redfish...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

I got a call from a customer who saw the redfish cooler that I made a few weeks ago. He asked me to make him a picture of a red. 

I came up with a feeding redfish. It was at it's favorite oyster bar looking for some shushi...LOL

All of the picture is made of wood except the eye. The dot on the tail is ebony and the oysters are knots found in the wood. 

I hope you enjoy the couple of pics...Vic


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nice work as usual Vic!


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

looks great. awesome work!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

You never cease to impress me. Great work.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks very nice


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

you are very talented


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*thats awesome...*


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

WOW just WOW!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is a real work of art!! Very Nice!


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice


----------

